# Dish Web Site - The requested URL was rejected



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

For the past couple of months, I've been getting an error after logging into the Dish web site:

The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 7815993494478676050​
This happens no matter what computer, browser, or ISP I use.

I've reported the problem through the "email" contact several times as well as using the chat function. But, it still hasn't been resolved.

Has anyone else had a similar situtation? If so, how was it resolved?

Thanks.

-- Roger


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

This url works for me http://www.mydish.com/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't had any recent troubles using either Safari or Firefox at the Dish Web site.

What browser/versions/operating system? Any other Web site access issues? Do you have any ad/script blockers enabled?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Not sure if this is related but I couldn't get to dishonline.com yesterday or today - I get a message saying I was redirected too many times.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

works perfectly here


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

sregener said:


> Not sure if this is related but I couldn't get to dishonline.com yesterday or today - I get a message saying I was redirected too many times.


I got that the other day. I had clicked the wrong thing and tried to click the right one while the first was trying to open. Exited and then tried again and it worked.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

The error occurs after logging into Dish.com/MyDish.com. I've tried several different browsers, computers, and internet connections. It's definitely a problem on Dish's side of things.

-- Roger


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

jadebox said:


> The error occurs after logging into Dish.com/MyDish.com. I've tried several different browsers, computers, and internet connections. It's definitely a problem on Dish's side of things.
> 
> -- Roger


I log in a couple times a week (often just to check new listing on Blockbuster)...and go thru sign in...haven't experienced this. I wonder if it is a browser specific problem (I use firefox)???


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

CeeWoo said:


> I log in a couple times a week (often just to check new listing on Blockbuster)...and go thru sign in...haven't experienced this. I wonder if it is a browser specific problem (I use firefox)???


I've tried multiple browsers as well as trying to log in from multiple locations. So, it's definitely something on Dish's end.

I was hoping someone else had solved the problem by creating a new online account (can you?) or something else like that.

I'll try contacting Dish again ........

-- Roger


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I was able to log into my online account without any issues. You can use the link, Forgot Online ID, to verify your online ID. Please let me know if you continue to experience issues with your online account. Thanks.



jadebox said:


> I've tried multiple browsers as well as trying to log in from multiple locations. So, it's definitely something on Dish's end.
> 
> I was hoping someone else had solved the problem by creating a new online account (can you?) or something else like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I was able to log into my online account without any issues. You can use the link, Forgot Online ID, to verify your online ID. Please let me know if you continue to experience issues with your online account. Thanks.


Thanks. I have no problem logging in. It's after I've logged in that the error message is displayed. This has been going on for at least a couple of months and is still happening.

I just tried again. I was able to log in. Then I clicked on the "Programming" link and the following was displayed:

The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 7815993494532120653​
-- Roger


----------



## gareed105 (Sep 30, 2011)

jadebox said:


> Thanks. I have no problem logging in. It's after I've logged in that the error message is displayed. This has been going on for at least a couple of months and is still happening.
> 
> I just tried again. I was able to log in. Then I clicked on the "Programming" link and the following was displayed:
> 
> ...


Have occasionally had this happen to me over the years using Firefox. I found that I can correct the problem by clearing cookies associated with dish. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's why I asked earlier about ad/script blockers... I also should have asked if you are accepting cookies from the Dish site.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, that worked for me. I cleared out the Dish Online Cookies and Cached data and was able to load Dishonline.com again. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I've tried multiple browsers, clearing cookies, even logging on using a PC I'd never used before. I still get the error after logging in.

-- Roger


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like your profile on the Dish website is corrupt.

I'd contact the Dish Website webmaster and have them blow away your on-line account and re-create it 

Have you tried using an alternate email address to log on, i.e. create another profile? (not certain if the system will allow this).


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Sounds like your profile on the Dish website is corrupt.
> 
> I'd contact the Dish Website webmaster and have them blow away your on-line account and re-create it


Thanks. I've emailed the web master a few times, but this time I'll specifically suggest that they delete and recreate the account.



> Have you tried using an alternate email address to log on, i.e. create another profile? (I'm not certain if the system will allow this).


I tried it recently, but it recognizes that I already have an account.

Thanks!

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Last week I used the contact form on the web site to ask, again. for help and suggested that my account be deleted and recreated. Once again, I received no response and I still cannot use the site.

Ray, if you can do whatever magic you can do to help, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay ... it's been about six months. I've sent dozens of emails and made several phone calls. And, I'm still getting the error when I try to use the web site. 

Is there still a way to escalate things up to the CEO level?

-- Roger


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow ... it's more than a year later and I still can't use the Dish web site:

The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 14242870973975898366

Not a happy camper ...

-- Roger


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

thomasjk said:


> This url works for me http://www.mydish.com/


Me too.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208430-my-programming-web-site-returns-to-login-screen/

I'm sure my issue is cut from the same cloth. Being a Database Administrator, I would suspect that some sort of corruption has taken place on some (not all) rows (records, accounts, ...) in their database causing these odd results.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Me too.


Thanks, but no matter which URL I use, I see the following after logging in:

The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 14242870973991802148

I've called Dish about it several times. The Dish Internet Response Team folks have tried to help. But, the problem has been ongoing for more than a year.

At this point, I'm pretty much just venting my frustration. 

-- Roger


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Roger,
Have you tried to login to your www.mydish.com account today? If so, are you getting the same message or a different one? What browsers have you used? Please let me know to further assist you.
Thanks


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

After almost two years of not being able to use the Dish web site, something has changed. I logged in today and I was able to review my billing history, check my programming, and do many other things without receiving the dreaded "Invalid URL" error. Ah, life is good ..... 

-- Roger


----------

